# LED rpm indicator



## stockTT (May 12, 2009)

Here are 2 variations of an LED tachometer I made myself. Much easier to see lights without taking your eyes off whats in front of you than to see the stock tach. Its adjustable to a "red line" of anything between about 5k and 9-10k. The leds turn on sequentially up to the adjustable max point. Hooks up easily, 12v, ground, and 1 signal wire from the engine bay. Going to make a case for the electronics and they will be mounted under the dash.

Pics...
Top version just works left to right. Dual version works outside to inside.









How it looks when installed









Electronics board


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

NIce effort, but is it really that difficult to see the tach and the road at the same time?

cheers


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool stuff! What are you asking for them?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

is there a way to hook some thing like this up so when you reach a ajustable rpm your dash lights flash rapidly....... id like that better as long as i could turn it off and on when i wanted.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Great stuff !


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Good job, man - looks great! 

This will definitely need to be switched, since no one's going to want it on while highway cruising. I'd like one that kicks in at about 5000 RPM, then goes up to 8500RPM :thumbup: I'm trying to figure out a way to get a tasteful tach up that high...no way am I mounting what looks like a wall clock on my dash.


----------



## stockTT (May 12, 2009)

I will consider selling kits which will include a completed electronics board and the leds but not mounted on anything. (All boards will be tested in my car before shipping) You will have to build the led mount yourself. It already takes a lot of time to produce the boards, I do not have the time to make all the display mounts. The cost of the electronics components go down the more you order, but I am not going to order parts for 100 boards and end up sitting on stuff I dont need. I will include detailed instructions and pics on how to hook up the board in the car and also how to wire up the leds. If you want to be able to turn it on / off all you need to do is put a switch in the 12v line.

$120 shipped for single version kit
$130 shipped for dual version kit

Right now I know it works in my 1.8T Audi TT. I believe it will work in any Audi / VW 1.8T but have not proven that. I will refund half price to the first person who can provide installation instructions and pictures in a different model.

Disclaimer, working on the electrical system in your car can cause permanent damage. I take no responsibility for any damages done to your car.

If you are interested PM me.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nice effort, but is it really that difficult to see the tach and the road at the same time?


Or just listen to the engine, or feel the torque fall off if you're on stock cams? :laugh: Cool idea, just not my cup of tea. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's pretty pricey for the simple diy components and no mount for the leds. I'd be in for one if it were 100% complete...


----------



## stockTT (May 12, 2009)

Sorry, for the cost of the components and the the time involved with putting it together thats what it has to be to make it worth even doing.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That's pretty pricey for the simple diy components and no mount for the leds. I'd be in for one if it were 100% complete...


LOL, I'll pay you $130 for 100% complete wide-fenders...also simple diy components. :laugh::laugh:

I think some times we forget what a PITA "creating" mods are. A man's effort, blood, sweat, and tears are worth something, it has value. I for one could do neither yours nor his so should expect to pay accordingly. 

cheers


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

20v master said:


> Or just listen to the engine, or feel the torque fall off if you're on stock cams? :laugh: Cool idea, just not my cup of tea. :thumbup:


I'm with you, once you've been driving your car for awhile, you become one with it. You know the shift points, you can hear and feel the RPM's. Most of the time on the autobahn, you are right on the redline anyway....unless your coming into town. If I am in one of my VAG products, I usually don't even have the radio on. 

Good project for a second year electronics student though.


----------

